# Feeling so weird to be human, what is this...?



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't know where to put this, because I am not even sure if this falls under the category of DP/DR. Still, I wonder if there is still someone on this board who might be able to support me with this certain struggle.

I am having the hardest time being human. I must add here, that I haven't always had this feeling. It started in 2008. I feel like the whole experience of being human is weird, bizarre, and intense. I am trying to make heads or tails of it all. I feel like I don't know who I am. I don't know what I am doing here on planet earth. I also feel like I am tired of being human. I am tired of watching people be mean to each other and also tired of fakeness, and also of people destroying the planet.

It is like what was once my safety net on earth is completely gone from my spirit, I guess. In feeling tired of being human, there is a deep fear under that of feeling scared to be human, and very nervous to be human. I hate this feeling.

Can anyone relate to what I am talking about, and if so, is this related to DP or something else perhaps even pertaining to something spiritual.

I was expressing a little bit about this to someone who does the same yoga and meditation I do, and they said that feeling weird to be human could mean that I came from a different realm to help heal the planet, but I don't even know what that means. If that is the case, that also feels a little scary to me.

Thanks for listening to my craziness. Hope it doesn't sound too crazy.


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

I have it 24/7, even when I'm happy and feeling good about myself. But, in order to recover I need to accept this feeling. I try to get a long with universe instead of fearing it. Even though it is strange as hell. It could be kind of exciting... at least life is not boring now. I definatly count it as DR/DP, nothing else. It's just anxiety.


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, i definitelly have this. ITs my worst issue. Every day, there is some concept of live that give me panic attack. Why people look the way they look? Whats I in me? Am i just little gray thing called brain stuffed in my body? Or what am i? Where am i in my body? Why do i have organs in my body that i cant control and never saw them? What are books? How could there be complete fictional story put in this little thing? How does computer work? How can i use little flat shining thing to comunicate with people around the world? Does it sound crazy enough?







) I can give you million more crazy thoughts of me.







I am possible only person on this planet that have panic attacks from the fact that he have brain in his head.







This is just purely insane and HUGE suffering for me, every day. But i never had sign of psychosis, so this is just result of drdp and anxiety . . . At least i ques. And dont worry, there were time after my problems started when i didnt have so many overhelming questions, so its propably reversable and not neccesary. And i may be wrong, but you propably belong to this planet, same as me.







) So dont worry and Good luck.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

There is a quote from someone in Feeling Unreal about feeling like an anthropologist who has come from another planet to study the human species. I relate to that a lot.


----------



## Jonp (May 2, 2011)

Finding this forum has been a tremendous relief for me, knowing I'm not alone. The way I see it, depersonalization is a state of mind that stems from the realization of the ineffable fact that our reality is not what it seems. I think that us sufferers of DPD are simply the ones who have fully realized the illusion of the reality we live in. I completely agree with everything you guys have said on this thread. "Being human" doesn't make much sense, but, I think you should derive some comfort from knowing that you are not truly alone, and that we are going through it too. I have searched and searched for the answers, and I think I may be on to something with the particular path I've found. I urge you all to check out perceivingreality.com

Just check it out. I have a feeling it could change everything for you.


----------



## Anonymous777 (Mar 15, 2018)

sorry i can't figure out how to delete this whole comment. i didnt want it up anymore


----------



## Nat (Mar 23, 2018)

Snicklelove said:


> Wow I'm glad I looked this up and found this board. Im like this and I've tried to explain it to some people or friends whoever I felt like I could talk to and I feel like they think im a little off. I don't think I am I just really want some people to talk to that can relate I've had a little bit of a rough life (I'm sure we all have seeing as were all human) and so I believe that's the cause also I over think everything. I don't take any medications for anxiety or anything but I have taken some drugs or hallucinogens in the past I'm sure have contributed these thoughts and emotions. But I'm pretty sober these days, even the occasional drinking has stopped and I don't smoke the ganja anymore which definitely makes me overthink. Yes I get weirded out about my brain,my innards and my body. My bones lol Sometimes when I take a nap in the evening I wake up and feel weird like my soul isn't in my body completely xD. I don't talk to a lot of people anymore just my bf who does thankfully understand and a good friend of mine. I've become a little antisocial which I've been quite social in the past. My heart is a little racy explaining these things. Not trying to take over this post I just wanted to let the op know I think like this too and I'm glad there are others even though I wouldn't wish anyone to think like this. I guess I wanted to see what it was about and I hope someone responds, I'll be checking out that link from the previous poster. Also, I do believe in the universe AMD I believe I have a soul I'm not religious I guess I just think the universe is the god thing lol it definitely speaks to me.


Lol are you in my head or something? That's exactly how I am. It's crazy cause my heart started racing when I was reading your post and then immediately after the "my heart is a little racy explaining these things" bit came up.


----------



## Anonymous777 (Mar 15, 2018)

Nat said:


> Lol are you in my head or something? That's exactly how I am. It's crazy cause my heart started racing when I was reading your post and then immediately after the "my heart is a little racy explaining these things" bit came up.


----------



## Anonymous777 (Mar 15, 2018)

...deleted comment


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

Jonp said:


> Finding this forum has been a tremendous relief for me, knowing I'm not alone. The way I see it, depersonalization is a state of mind that stems from the realization of the ineffable fact that our reality is not what it seems. I think that us sufferers of DPD are simply the ones who have fully realized the illusion of the reality we live in. I completely agree with everything you guys have said on this thread. "Being human" doesn't make much sense, but, I think you should derive some comfort from knowing that you are not truly alone, and that we are going through it too. I have searched and searched for the answers, and I think I may be on to something with the particular path I've found. I urge you all to check out perceivingreality.com
> 
> Just check it out. I have a feeling it could change everything for you.


I agree with that, a lot of us DPDR sufferers have something the majority of people don't, that we are simply more aware of existence, of ourselves, and wonder what all this means. However, I think we got DPDR because it traumatized us. Reality, is, traumatizing. Now, I don't know if that is an absolute inevitable end of the path of questioning life. I don't think necessarily everyone got to end up with DPDR thinking about it all. So, maybe this is where it should go (dpdr), and maybe we have more to learn that we get past it to something we right now don't think it exists- just like how we would've never thought DPDR was possibly a thing.


----------



## Anonymous777 (Mar 15, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Flavius (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, I've struggle with existential question even before I've got a DP, I was in a depression, thinking what is my goal in life, what is final purpose, is there a soul, is there a God who taking care of us and have a secret plan for me. I ended up in Christian faith. I got all questions from Christian theology. I was a believer in Jesus Christ and that cheer me up, because soul from Christian point of view (and from other faiths) is immortal.

Now, when I'm in this DP state for more than a two years, I started to doubt in personal God that intervenes in humans life, at least not mine.

When I start to read science and evolutionary psychology I started to realized that this DP state is actually just a gift from nature to make you easier to die. There's no tiger in the jungle, but nervous system doesn't know that and this is vicious cycle.

When you are in DP you see the world exactly as it is. Without filters or beliefs, you see there's no purpose in universe, that universe and nature doesn't care to bring a sense of meaning in life.

I watched many of this Allan Watts teaching of reality, it really makes sense.

I don't know is DP spiritual awakening or not, but it's pretty miserable state of being human. Nobody wants to live like this.


----------

